# What kind of wire does the Hotwire Foam Factory use on their 3D table?



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I am planning on building a 3D table kind of like what HFF has, here. I am wondering though what kind of wire they use so it can be bent. We have some solid copper wire hear at work, but it seems pretty thick to use as a hotwire. If it is too small, it will bend once you try to push the foam through. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

If you checkout the GoE thread on a low cost foam cutter....I believe you'll find that several reported a G string from a guitar works well. You can get them in a pack at walmart pretty cheap. (Check out their thread to verify.)


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Thats what I use for a straight edge. I am talking about the ones that they bend into shapes, like a router type of thing.


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know if this will help, but it might give you an idea of where to start, 
From HWFF FAQ's:

"Q Subject: replacement hot wires Message: I have an old Pro set (with an all black handle) that I bought 8 years ago. I finally broke my first wire but I can't find the replacement wires. I tried using 20 guage galvanized wire and 22 guage copper but neither work. Where can I get replacement wire quick?!?!? I am working on a model railroad module for a train show coming up next weekend. PLMK! Bill 

A You probably need .010 or .020 Nichrome wire. Is the power supply grey or black? Using any other kind of wire will very likely kill your power supply. We can send you wires if you can't find them near you. Or you can call us at 866-735-9255 and we will try to find a dealer near you. "


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

RadioShack (well the Aus equivalent) carries this stuff. Try your local RS store


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

You want bendable nichrome flat wire:
http://mpaksys.homestead.com/nichrome.html


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

you know there is only one reason that GOE would use a "G" string


----------

